# CBSA Question



## dangles (18 Sep 2012)

Hi there,

Just had a question about the CBSA I would like to get clarified.

I noticed their new pay scale here: http://www.psac-afpc.com/documents/bargaining/fb_ratkitdec2008-e.pdf

It shows different columns [X, A, B Y, C, D], and also different tables based on a system of FB-1 to FB-8.

To my understanding, CBSA Officers are paid on the FB-3 table. But then how does one get to FB-4 and so on? I ask because in FB-8 it seems like most are making over 100k, which is much greater than the 66k max in table FB-3.


----------



## J.J (18 Sep 2012)

When a BSO completes recruit training, they are hired at a probationary FB 02, after probation they go to FB03. To go beyond that involves competition for other positions outside of the BSO realm.


----------



## dangles (18 Sep 2012)

WR said:
			
		

> When a BSO completes recruit training, they are hired at a probationary FB 02, after probation they go to FB03. To go beyond that involves competition for other positions outside of the BSO realm.



Thank you, although I am curious if you have any idea as to what positions these are?


----------



## J.J (18 Sep 2012)

This in an operational environment, not a headquarters world (there are a lot of similarities)

FB04
Border Services Trainer
Program Services Officer
FB05
Superintendent for Border Service Officers (first level supervisor)
Criminal Investigator
FB06
Manager within Programs and Enforcement
FB07
Chief for Border Service Officers (second level supervisor)

There are other positions, but these are the most common at a port of entry environment


----------



## dangles (19 Sep 2012)

WR said:
			
		

> This in an operational environment, not a headquarters world (there are a lot of similarities)
> 
> FB04
> Border Services Trainer
> ...



Right, thank you again for the help.


----------

